# bath for the pigs



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, our daughters are taking two pigs to the fair this weekend, they will need to be sparkly clean (as clean as a pig can be) so I am wondering what we use to clean them with. Do I use buttermilk? Can I use Dawn dishsoap? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

We always used baby shampoo on our pig. Its gentle and doesnt hurt if you get it in their eyes( accidentally of course, we know how they wiggle)

Just curious what breed are the pigs?


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

dish soap will dry the skin. You can use plain old shampoo. We have started using EQ solutions on all the livestock. Faster for us when there is a ton. 

Make sure and condition them too.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks, for the advice. I will have to find some baby shampoo, been a while since we have had that in the house. We use a pet shampoo on the dogs and cat but I don't think we will use that on the pig and I definately don't want the pig having dry skin. 
As far as breed wise- they are yorks. Our girls caught them in a greased pig contest.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I have yorks also, very good on the greased pig contest! My son won $5.00 for catching a greased pig...LOL


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Since you have "yorks",,, after they are dry,, put baby powder on them..
If you had a dark colored ,, hamps,, durocs,, etc,, put mineral oil..
I miss showing hogs,, that was always fun..
Gary H.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

DON'T USE THAT STUFF ANYMORE!! There is some stuff from the show supply called sudden impact. It is a non greasy skin conditioner. Most shows county or otherwise don't allow for any product on the animal that might come off on the judges clothes or hands such as oils and baby powders and paints. There is a product at sullivan supplly for the white but I can't remember what it is. We tried it once and thought it looked like someone painted our pig with white paint. 

I don't remember the exact web address, but search sullivan show supply. Then shop whichever store is closest. If you have questions on a product, just ask. If you get dark pigs later on another year, the sun will be your friend and really darken up those hogs. I love those hamps add dressed for show. They look like black cadillacs.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, we ended up spraying them with water and brushing them. They looked terrific - to us anyway. Our five year old took fourth in her division for showmanship, nine year old took fifth. Then in weight class fiver year old took fourth and nine year old took second. Judge never touched any pig or lamb when he did those. We didn't know any of the stuff he was looking for. But how can you give out awards for body structure when that is simply genetics? We didn't have a great deal of impact on the body form of these pigs, we fed them and watered them. 
Now I do have to say it was interesting seeing what others feed their pigs! We have a mix from the local elevator (corn, soybean, ect) ground up. There were pigs on whole corn only, pigs on lettuce only, pigs on what looked like mush - they put dry feed in the pan and then poured water in it and mixed it. then there were pigs on pellets from Tractor Supply. 
So perhaps that has something to do with the body form. There was one pig that was at 283 lbs. These are spring piglets. This pig looked fat on the top, with our pigs we like them to be leaner so the meat isn't very fatty. That pig of course got a sign that said, best rate of gain - well sure - It said he gained more than two pounds a day. It was double what ours did. 

The Pig Scramble people get these pigs from an auction, and just like last year when our kids caught the pigs they were sick. It took us ten days or so to get them feeling better. I think I may say something, just mentioning it. I don't want to be rude, but to give the kids a better start on raising their pigs maybe find some one else to get them from. We get beautiful feeder pigs from another farmer for $35.00 each. These pigs they buy for the scramble are seventy dollars. Both the cheaper pigs and these have been wormed prior to coming to us. And castration has taken place.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Good job little Ebowhunters:banana02:sounds like you all had a grand day out.

And yes, do say it to them about the cheaper healther piglets, its such a shame when kids get animals and they die, it can sour them on having any again (sad)


----------

